# rates to bale milo or corn stalks



## ccellmer (May 21, 2010)

When putting up corn or milo stalks do most people just do it on 50/50 shares like grass or is it figured different?


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess that depends on the agreement. I do a bunch of corn stalks by custom rates. I also buy a lot of stalks shred, bale, stack and deliver them under contracts. I guess its what ever deal comes your way.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE I would say it is all by the bale.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

If your the one baling it you get two and the other guy gets one


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Here we charge by the bale. Some people are charging one price for raking and baling, some charge an amount per acre to rake and a separate price for the bale. I try to have the farmer chop the stalks and then I charge a flat price for raking and baling per bale most of the time.


----------



## hayman568 (Jan 23, 2011)

Around here I just go a flat rate for raking and baling, If they put it in a windrow for me I cut em a deal, and then volume discounts, etc.


----------

